# Villa Josephine



## bartje (Jun 10, 2009)

Today i visited Villa Josephine.
A real beauty! Many great stuff left inside.
Don't know the history of it, but i guess the owner died or get sick or something...

Not very satisfied of the results of my visit, so have to go back some day..!


Bart
www.urban-travel.org

1.






2.





3.





4.





5.





6.





7.





8.





9.





10.





11.


----------



## nalski (Jun 11, 2009)

Outstanding photo's and location, as ever Bartje.


----------



## james.s (Jun 11, 2009)

I love the brain scans, I wonder why they were there 

A cracking report Bartje, this is a nice house with some great relics, well captured


----------



## UrbanX (Jun 11, 2009)

How truly bizarre! What an excellent find. It must have been odd wandering around as it's barely 'derelict'. Mint!


----------



## ImmortalShadow (Jun 11, 2009)

Great find and photo's! I wonder if the piano's still in tune...was the clock still ticking? lol


----------



## Foxylady (Jun 11, 2009)

What a delightful place...some lovely details! Fantastic clock and I love the bits and pieces in the last pic.
My cat's called Josephine! 
Fab find, Bart.


----------



## swedish (Jun 11, 2009)

what a wounderful looking place bartje. love the shot of the brain scans!


----------



## inveigh (Jun 11, 2009)

Amazing!!! So beautiful!


----------



## The_Revolution (Jun 11, 2009)

james.s said:


> I love the brain scans, I wonder why they were there



Same here; looks a bit "Resident Evil"


----------



## Trinpaul (Jun 11, 2009)

Very interesting but what are the glass domes in the 1st pic for  was there a clock inside  the candelabra is brilliant


----------



## bartje (Jun 11, 2009)

Trinpaul said:


> Very interesting but what are the glass domes in the 1st pic for  was there a clock inside  the candelabra is brilliant



It was used to put holy statues in...


----------



## pdwyer (Jun 12, 2009)

What a great find , great pics love the furnishings .


----------



## Trinpaul (Jun 12, 2009)

bartje said:


> It was used to put holy statues in...



Ahhhhhhhhh  thanks


----------



## smileysal (Jun 14, 2009)

Bart, where on earth do you keep finding these gems from? This one is awesome. Love the paintings and artwork on the ceiling in one of the rooms. Did the other rooms have the same? Love the mirror over the fireplace, in fact, love the whole place. 

Excellent find and excellent pics as always. I love this one.

 Sal


----------



## Black Shuck (Jun 14, 2009)

Bart those are truly exceptional mate, very well done. I find the Brain Scans a bit weird though!?


----------



## sophieellen22 (Jun 14, 2009)

wow that looks amazing =)


----------



## dimpleduck (Jan 18, 2010)

That's an amazing location, where is it?


----------



## DJhooker (Jan 18, 2010)

no chavs in that area!


----------



## bonniemcprice (Jan 18, 2010)

wow thats amazing!!
its like time stopped or something...


----------



## Lhiannan Shee (Jan 18, 2010)

Wow! That place looks awesome! Some great bits and pieces in there...

Any exterior pics? I'm curious as to what it looks like


----------



## Derelicta (Jan 18, 2010)

I think it's too late!


----------



## J_a_t_33 (Jan 23, 2010)

Whoah... what an amazing place!

Beautiful pictures too


----------



## dervish99 (Jan 27, 2010)

DJhooker said:


> no chavs in that area!



Indeed, if only that were the case in the UK.:icon_evil

cracking shots


----------



## krisan (Jan 30, 2010)

how can people leave so much stuff!! it's mental! what a beautiful place


----------

